# DON'T BE A COOMER THEORY



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)

im trying tbh tbh ngl


----------



## l0st@sea (Jun 1, 2020)

empathetic gender


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (Jun 1, 2020)

i dont get it


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 1, 2020)

GraveMistake said:


> i dont get it


IT girl speaking nonsense


----------



## Deleted member 6427 (Jun 1, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> IT girl speaking nonsense


nothing new tbh
i got got banned for saying that people on .co aren't pushing anyone to suicide


----------



## Chad1212 (Jun 1, 2020)

GraveMistake said:


> i dont get it


Me neither
Thats like 100 years old joke


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 1, 2020)

cheetos.me


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 1, 2020)

GraveMistake said:


> nothing new tbh
> i got got banned for saying that people on .co aren't pushing anyone to suicide


Because why do we need facts and logic?


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

#justiceforsithlord69


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439043
> 
> #justiceforsithlord69


can't see your comment there lol


----------



## toth77 (Jun 1, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> can't see your comment there lol







i didnt read it tbh did i get a perma or temp ban lol?


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jun 1, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439053
> 
> i didnt read it tbh did i get a perma or temp ban lol?


What are they the fucking gestapo?


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jun 1, 2020)

don't waste your time there jfl, the users of IT spend more time there than the most prolific rotters of .me do here


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 2, 2020)

Sub 80 IQ ngl


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 2, 2020)

Post the thread I want to comment


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 3, 2020)

incel tears is proof that being ugly in 2020 is enough to warrant negative social reactions.

all incels are are just ugly dudes thats really it. theres nothing mentally different about us, any chad who suddenly became ugly would become blackpilled over time. incels are just ugly and they became they way they are (high inhib nerds) as merely a result of their looks.

its pretty water is wet to all of you but normies simply dont understand this.

i doubt even if they read this they would agree simply because theres so many of the cucks all together positively reinforcing eachother in their own delusions sort of like a religion/church gathering.


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dead subreddit


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jun 4, 2020)

manicel said:


> Dead subreddit


It's super active for a subreddit with only 10k


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 4, 2020)

Native said:


> incel tears is proof that being ugly in 2020 is enough to warrant negative social reactions.
> 
> all incels are are just ugly dudes thats really it. theres nothing mentally different about us, any chad who suddenly became ugly would become blackpilled over time. incels are just ugly and they became they way they are (high inhib nerds) as merely a result of their looks.
> 
> ...



the irony of that tho


----------



## menaquinone4maxxer (Jun 5, 2020)

Brainlet here, I thought the guy who made that subr*ddit deleted it?


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 6, 2020)

menaquinone4maxxer said:


> Brainlet here, I thought the guy who made that subr*ddit deleted it?



He or either one of the original mods did, but a new one sprung over a few weeks later, being leaded and contributed by the very own BrazilianSigma.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 6, 2020)

toth77 said:


> View attachment 439043
> 
> #justiceforsithlord69


*17yo 6'3 7psl pretty boy, the forum chad*


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 6, 2020)

Native said:


> incels are just ugly and they became they way they are (high inhib nerds) as merely a result of their looks.


Einstein level IQ summary mate, but can you amend:

incels are just sub 8.5 and/ or ethnic and they became they way they are (high inhib nerds) as merely a result of their looks.


----------

